

 Help, my iPhone app made it into the New York Times, what now? - c1sc0
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/03/technology/03atheist.html?_r=3&hp
So I have this app that has been steadily bringing in a tiny amount of passive income &#38; then suddenly today I saw a huge spike in sales. I googled around a bit &#38; it seems my app has made it into the paid Top 100 &#38; the NYT has mentioned it.<p>My dilemma: this attention comes at a pretty bad time, because I'm working on a new venture &#38; I <i>really</i> need to focus on that one.<p>Should I focus on the new venture &#38; let this spike die out? Or should I try to use this spike in media attention <i>now</i>, &#38; if so: how? I'm torn between long-term focus &#38; short-term profit.
======
jimfl
3\. ...

4\. PROPHET

What issue to you see arising from this exposure?

~~~
bdlang
I assume you meant "profit". "Prophet" is probably not the way the OP intends
to go, what with the atheism and all.

~~~
c1sc0
Isn't profit == prophet a valid statement most of the time? ;-)

~~~
endlessvoid94
It's always a VALID statement, it just happens to be TRUE in this instance ;-)

------
KirinDave
Congratulations on your newfound fame. But I can't help but notice something
startling in the article.

Do people _really_ still use the anthropic principle as a real argument?
That's so silly it's almost sad. It's the logical equivalent of a double-ended
knife; any non-trivial universe or solar system or planet is discarded by that
misguided notion.

------
petervandijck
\- you probably won't get so much visits from it

\- promote the story to bloggers/other press who may want to do a similar
story on it. Offer them your own phone nr. and phone nr.s of other developers
of these apps, make it easy for them.

\- keep an eye on your stats, if you don't have real-time stats, install them
for a week or so.

\- make sure the site is up.

\- perhaps add a message to your site "welcome nyt readers" trying to convert
them

~~~
c1sc0
Any suggestions for a good real-time stats package?

~~~
gte910h
I use appFigures.

~~~
c1sc0
I don't think AppFigures qualifies. What I'm looking for is a tool that
detects intra-day traffic spikes. Both AppFigures & Google Analytics arrive
one day late at the party.

~~~
gte910h
Ahh, I see, you're looking more for a flurry type thing:
<http://www.flurry.com/>

Lots of the Atlanta Shops use that.

~~~
endlessvoid94
Flurry isn't real time though, is it?

~~~
gte910h
"Flurry Analytics provides accurate, real time data to developers about how
consumers use their mobile applications, as well as how applications are
performing across different handsets. Application developers receive
aggregated usage and performance data, as well as robust reporting and
analysis tools. With this data, developers can identify issues and
opportunities, create a more informed product roadmap, increase retention and
grow their user base."

------
phil
Congratulations!

1 Put "as featured in the New York Times!" with the best quote about you from
the article at the top of your app store description.

2 Consider temporarily dropping your price and trying to convert more of the
people that check out your app after reading the article.

------
the-kenny
Can't read it. I don't want to register.

~~~
bdlang
I can read it just fine, I'm not registered with the site.

